# Cooling for Tent camping



## debbie1028 (Jul 6, 2010)

PLEASE need ideas for cooling a tent, we always camp where there is electric.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Marine Battery, 20 ft speaker wire and a $10.00 Auto Zone
12volt fan......


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jul 6, 2010)

Walmart sells a 10" battery powered fan that fits right in the gear pouch in my tent ceiling.  The only drawback is that it takes 8 D batteries to power it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Yankee in GA said:


> Walmart sells a 10" battery powered fan that fits right in the gear pouch in my tent ceiling.  The only drawback is that it takes 8 D batteries to power it.



Marine battery/ 12 volt fan lasts about 1 week before
you need to recharge.....


----------



## whateverjones (Jul 6, 2010)

my tent has a vent with screen to keep bugs out in the back that a small a/c will fit in perfectly.


----------



## buckey slayer (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't been camping in a tent in a few years now but couple years back i met up with some guys that were camping in august in a tent and they had it set up. They had a 110 volt small window unit sitting on a table outside one of  the tent windows it was cool inside, just leave it to us country boys or some call us rednecks but we can figure some things out with a few buds .


----------



## TROY70 (Jul 10, 2010)

*a/c*

Small window unit a/c...see it alot around campgrounds while we are out with the camper....or just a fan would help.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

You said you always have power where you camp so maybe you could save a few bucks and rig up one of these contraptions, except with a small ac powered fan.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SYS9YhAlwhM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SYS9YhAlwhM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Or if you don't want to build it yourself buy one of these.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ERWaztJdzLQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ERWaztJdzLQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 13, 2010)

great


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2010)

Switch to a hammock.  They are always cool.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 13, 2010)

debbie1028 said:


> we always camp where there is electric.



AKA - "glamping?"


----------



## Balrog (Jul 13, 2010)

Why not just stay home and use the AC?


----------



## Wes (Jul 16, 2010)

just camp in the mountains where its cool at night

or build yourself what I believe is called a swamp cooler...what Miguel refers to above.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly, when that first video started i was a little wary.... I mean the boy sounds like a durn yankee and some of these 'less refined' folks who hang around here would probably suggest the feller come across a tad on the 'nerdy' side. (them store bought, fancy-nancy ice blocks is a dead give-a-way, us rednecks freeze plastic milk jugs and such) I was just about to turn it off.... and he yanked out that roll of duct-tape on me and i knew right then this ol' boy was alright.  

Somebody once said _“Duct tape is like the force. It has a light side, a dark side, and it holds the universe together.” _ And of course it is ideal for building 12v a/c's out of your beer cooler. These sort of things drive me crazy and I assure everyone that by dinner time tomorrow I will have slapped me one of these things together and may even have "suped" it up a little as i got a couple of ideas brewing?


----------



## Corey (Jul 21, 2010)

Get you a 6" or 4" pc of Air Duct long enough to reach your car to the tent...Duck tape one end to your Car vent and run the other 
end into your camper 

If you want to run someone off your camp site you can 
hook it to your tail pipe..


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 21, 2010)

It's camping.
It's a tent.
It's called 'roughing it'.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 25, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> It's camping.
> It's a tent.
> It's called 'roughing it'.



No one said anything about roughing it. I like the window a/c unit idea best. Just remember the back side of the unit needs to be outside the tent because there's more heat coming out the back than cold coming out the vents. Once you set up camp with power,picnic table, fire ring/grill, pillowtop air matress, 100lb three room cabin tents, all a short walk away from hot showers and flushing toilets, roughing it pretty much out the window. Might as well be cool while your sleeping.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jul 25, 2010)

I was talking to a couple of guys in my club the other day.  We are going on the 1st of August to put up stands.  Some of them are staying overnight.  I said no way August in Stewart County is no kind of camping for me.  Our Army tent would be 125*during the day and probably 95* at night.  Now if we could set up a small window unit that would be the deal.


----------



## medic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

A small window A/C works great. We set our up outside our tent and duct taped a dryer vent hose to the A/C vents then ran the hose into one of the windows.


----------



## polkhunt (Aug 2, 2010)

went to myrtle beach a few weeks ago saw alot of tents with window units. saw one tent that had flap cut at the bottom of the tent and they had put velcro around the edges so you can shut it when you dont have a window unit in it.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool!!!


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 7, 2010)

I am going to make me one of them Cooler a/c deales tomorrow with the kids just 4 fun.
After I fix wifes jeep.


----------



## quailchaser (Sep 6, 2010)

Another interesting product.

http://acboot.com/


----------



## donald_5d (Sep 17, 2010)

*A C Boot*

I just put one on my tent, the best $100 you can spend on camping equipment.  It is outstandingly well made and packaged, and instructions are dead on simple.


----------



## centerc (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried the kool air for my mail truck it didnt work very well the ice melts quick


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Sep 23, 2010)

super 8????


----------



## thomas the redneck (Oct 13, 2010)

i have a small a/c unit the is self contained i only have to vent out the exaust used it this past summer at edisto s.c. it worked great
they run about 300 bucks but with 4 kids worth every penny


----------



## LYNN (Oct 27, 2010)

*Get a small 110 volt window shaker and*

cut an access hole somewhere in the side wall. You can fix it like Polkhunt said. Just be sure to get the discharge and return inside and do not block the condenser air intake or exhaust. Tape it. Try to support it on something flat with a little slope to the outside so the condensate will run away from the tent. Locate it on the downhill side for water management. Use a 14 ga. or heavier cord and there should be nothing cool happy campers inside.


----------

